# "Do you think that..." How?



## amorcelius

Recently i have been thinking about the casual conversations in turkish and how it is handled with such a sentence construction.
So... when someone is saying in the lines of -> "I think that...." or "do you think that...." but the thing that is about to be mentioned is not yet formed in the words.
But, since in turkish this after "that" in  is put at the beginning of the sentence, HOW do you do this expression (shall I call it?) ?
I know that usually, when asking someone about his opinion, or when you are expressing your own, you use "bence, sence...."
BUT, AGAIN,  if I am not really sure ABOUT WHAT I am about to ask or talk, and just forming that thought into words, HOW IT IS WORKING in TURKISH?
I am really sorry if I am not being very clear or too complicated.

Can somebody be of help?
Thank you.


----------



## Rallino

What's wrong with saying "Sence..." and wait until you figure out what to say? That's perfectly fine.

"I think that.... it might be better to postpone the meeting" = *Bence... toplantıyı ertelemek daha iyi olabilir.
*
Instead of bence, one can also say _bana kalırsa. _


----------



## CHovek

"Yani" might be a choice here.


----------



## amorcelius

The reason I wanted to dismiss "bence..." (though very useful and handy), is because sometimes you do NOT ask about anyone's opinion, and yet you talk about something that contains a form which required subordinate clause (or what will come BEFORE the main in Turkish)
and this is especially through (my question) when it is about not-already-formed thought in words.
I mean to think of how to construct your sentence, but you first need to put your thoughts.
by comparison - in writing is ALWAYS easy because you have all the time and space you need.
but when talking, what is NEXT in THOUGHT, it is not LATER in the TURKISH sentence (by comparison with indo-european langs)
compare it yourself in this way -  try talking very slow twice - first time in, say, English, and the second, in Turkish and see how the sentence in the thought will differ in the flow with the one in english.
when we usually talk emotionally, we tend to form huge sentences with barely stopping (that is almost no thought is put into)
but when really thinking about it - it is quite different
more to the point, I can REALLY expand my question to the REAL point of mine about turkish, for anyone to see what this is all about
BUT it will be too large.  (and it is really only ONE POINT - that is, one idea)
remind yourself that in comparison to the mainstream popular languages, turkish is "backward" (only by comparison)

can I be allowed to do the idea of expanding my question into a huge ONE (really one) in here? (btw, I can demonstrate TONS of examples)


----------



## Rallino

If you think it will be useful, go ahead and expand your question. Otherwise, I still don't see why "sence" doesn't work for you. If you can use "do you think", you can probably use "sence" in Turkish.


----------



## amorcelius

the question is not 


Rallino said:


> If you think it will be useful, go ahead and expand your question. Otherwise, I still don't see why "sence" doesn't work for you. If you can use "do you think", you can probably use "sence" in Turkish.


about asking of opinion. haven't you read what i wrote in details!!?
 it is not about "working for me" (yet again you do npt read)
it is about the thing that comes AFTER (or should i underscore it way better so you can see and not just pick things up!?)

what comes AFTER "that/which" in english , is usually subordinate, additional, something secondary, miniscule, relevant or not
and when you are not sure how exactly to express, it tales time and words which you have yet to form, but nevertheless you want to talk about THAT thing. so, since in turkish THIS thing comes first, how do i begin a sentence with something i still do not know how to say it.

again, and again , and again.... dear rallino, COMPARE it to the way you "hesitate or think of how to say the next thought" in OTHER INDO-EUROPEAN langs

p.s. please if you are to help me in any way, read the WHOLE thing and just the thing you like. but if you do not want helping me then don't. i am here, after all, where many others will be willing.


----------



## Rallino

Wow, did I say something wrong? Maybe other people will be more helpful, then.


----------



## CHovek

There are a few constructions in Turkish for this situation,but they might not work everywhere.

Ne dersin..... bir şeyler içelim mi?
Ne dersin..... başarabilecekler mi?
Düşünüyor musun..... geleceğini? Sence also works here.
İster misin..... yanağına bir buse kondurayım? 
İstiyor musun..... hediye alayım sana? or İstiyor musun..... sana hediye alayım?

Just do that like in other languages by putting the predicate at the beginning of the sentence.

İster misin gelsinler?=(You don't want them to come),that is to say,be careful with this construction that is also used for an unwanted situation.


----------



## analeeh

amorcelius said:


> the question is not
> 
> about asking of opinion. haven't you read what i wrote in details!!?
> it is not about "working for me" (yet again you do npt read)
> it is about the thing that comes AFTER (or should i underscore it way better so you can see and not just pick things up!?)
> 
> what comes AFTER "that/which" in english , is usually subordinate, additional, something secondary, miniscule, relevant or not
> and when you are not sure how exactly to express, it tales time and words which you have yet to form, but nevertheless you want to talk about THAT thing. so, since in turkish THIS thing comes first, how do i begin a sentence with something i still do not know how to say it.
> 
> again, and again , and again.... dear rallino, COMPARE it to the way you "hesitate or think of how to say the next thought" in OTHER INDO-EUROPEAN langs
> 
> p.s. please if you are to help me in any way, read the WHOLE thing and just the thing you like. but if you do not want helping me then don't. i am here, after all, where many others will be willing.



Perhaps it would help if instead of writing long and somewhat oddly worded posts rudely accusing people of not reading what you've written, you could give examples of what sort of sentences you mean. Possibly you misunderstood what Rallino meant by 'working for you', I'm not sure. You keep talking about a sentence where you don't know what it is you want to express but you want to say something like 'I think that' - well, _bence_ is a perfectly good semi-meaningless time-filler that you can put at the beginning of the sentence. Likewise _sence_, _yani_, and sometimes_ ne dersin_. But since you apparently have something more specific in mind than 'do you think?' or 'I think', despite that being so far the only example sentence you've actually given, it might help if you'd actually do us a solid and provide some sentences (you don't need to provide paragraphs of accompanying explanation, just some sentences) that you'd like help getting a Turkish translation for. Maybe then we can extrapolate what the broader question is, since everyone seems to be struggling to understand what you're saying without examples (I don't think this is a matter of Rallino 'not reading', because I've read your posts several times over and I can't for the life of me seem to comprehend what it is you're getting at).


----------

